# Bezzera magica + modded cunill Tranquilo



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

This new setup has made me smile everyday since it arrived home. coming from a PID Classic Ive owned for the last 2 or 3 years. The difference is night and day, you can taste the temperature stability! I was always convinced its just water under pressure, but all that metal in the group makes such a huge difference. Love it









20g basket on the way









Id love a MAzzer mini to go with this but for now the old Cunill is holding its own with some new mods, oak dish hopper, and the Cunill take on an octopus funnel mod. Just added the porta bars today to replace the horrible hook thing.

Next I think an MC2 fine adjuster and an oak lid and tray when I can get a nice piece of pippy oak to do them with.

My first real machine. Mystery #8 beans today tasted like amaretto


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks good! Will the PID classic be up for sale soon then?..


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

chip_kara said:


> Looks good! Will the PID classic be up for sale soon then?..


As it happens yes it will







I started on a cubika too, bloody thing, always having to unstick the pressure valve! You'll love the Classic in comparison.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

osrix said:


> As it happens yes it will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I was well and truly done with the cubika after 4 years. I've used a classic and silvia a bit as family have them but its my birthday this month and think I deserve a classic either to PID or already PID'd









I'll keep an eye out for your ad coming up (hopefully coming soon)


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Great set up. I loved my Bezzera, different group but exceptional thermal stability. My Cunill was Space and I did not modify it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks great - excellent buy. The coffee must taste so good!


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

What's the spec on the magica?


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

spec? as in what?

https://www.espresso.co.nz/coffee-machines-and-grinders/home-espresso-coffee-machines-and-grinders/bezzera-magica-e61-professional-espresso-coffee-machine/


----------

